# Live chat during launch of E*8?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, how about opening up the Chat room for the EchoStar 8 launch?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

At 1:30 Am you won't get very many easterners. But you might get some left coasters.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry, I will be dreaming of better picture quality and a 721 that uses my current broadband service.

Ahh to dream...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. I will be dreaming of WTIU being added to Dish Network. I heard from Tony that they are having trouble trying to get a fiber to Dish Network's uplink facility, but at least they seem to be trying. LOL. I doubt I'll be up for the chat.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually the chat room is always open. If you would like to host a chat, feel free.

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

charlie(to jim):jim, doesn't that rocket look just like a...

(cut to next scene)

Space Ops Director: JOHNSON!!! isn't that echo bird off the ground YET!!!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually the chat was fun. A lot of regulars were up including rking & tony.


----------

